

Seeking cofounder who can hack and design - cellis

see profile
======
stuki
Get a job at a game company. Many have huge turnover of coders, and are
'always' hiring. Unless you're a real superstar, they'll make you do shitty
work for shitty pay for a shitty number of hours, hence are unlikely to dent
your entrepreneurial aspirations like more cushy jobs have been known to.

Stash whatever crumbs they do pay you, and be on the lookout for designers
that are both decent and disgruntled.

~~~
cellis
Yeah, I've already had two jr. developer jobs and I hated (and quit) them
both. They were cubicle jobs. I only listed the actual ventures I tried, not
the jobs.

------
SwellJoe
Good luck with that.

Maybe you ought to find two co-founders...one that hacks, one that designs. If
you're doing a game, you need a lot of design...all of my previous comments,
and Harj's comments, about the beauty of a designer that codes or vice versa,
are irrelevant when you need a LOT of great design for a long period of time.
In fact, you might ought to have two good designers and two good developers.
Games are a lot of work. (OK, indie developers do more and more with better
libraries and such...so maybe a one or two man show can pull something great
together).

BTW-YC has never, to my knowledge, funded a straight game company (Matt Maroon
has a fantasy sports gaming business...but it's effectively a US-legal
gambling business, which is a whole world away from pure computer gaming).

~~~
cellis
Ok, and what is Fuzzwich? SocialMoth, etc. These aren't just means of
communication; they're actually fun. A form of gaming, if you will.

~~~
SwellJoe
Fuzzwich is a marketing company (I can't blame you for not knowing that...I
didn't until I talked to them in person...it's very subtle and way more
interesting, and potentially evil, than I guessed when first seeing it).

SocialMoth. Hmmm...I guess it's kind of a game, like Truth or Dare (without
the Dare). But it's more a social site.

But, nonetheless, you described a game. The sites you mention are more "fun,
kinda like a game" rather than something that anyone would see and say "that's
a game".

So, I repeat: YC has never funded a pure game company, to the best of my
knowledge. pg has never said they wouldn't, but I've heard many conversations
about games at YC events (it's one of those "fun" jobs that everybody in tech
wants to do at least once...even us boring enterprise and systems
developers...so people talk about building games quite frequently), and the
consensus seems to be, "it's gotta be something novel and have real business
potential on a small budget", which rules out a large class of games. Maybe
mobile games, games tied to social networking (Scrabulous is a nice low-budget
success story on Facebook), or marketing in the form of games.

Just some thoughts. Not trying to discourage you. There have been a few very
big gaming success stories, and quite a lot of small team success stories in
recent years. And with a great demo and presentation, the YC guys might bite.

~~~
cellis
I appreciate it.

------
rrival
Is that bold or is it sophomoric? At what point does confidence turn into
unfounded arrogance?

~~~
webwright
We get to know the answer to that in 10 years. Likely it's the latter.

------
Kaizyn
Dear sir, If you are looking for a co-founder who will do the hacking and
design work for you, then what do you propose to bring to the table?

------
kashif
Is it possible to be co-founding with someone without knowing them for a
while. Anyone here with such experience?

------
waleedka
Put an email address so that interested cofounders can reach you.

------
dshah
Too vague. I'm guessing there are lots of folks looking for co-founders who
can hack and design.

------
mattmaroon
So as of right now, your resume is "Son of a school teacher got his start
designing websites. Dropped out of community college freshman year to pursue
clothing venture.Failed."

Impressive. Too bad I'm already involved in a startup, otherwise I'd be down.

------
sbraford
From poster's profile: "Son of a school teacher got his start designing
websites. Dropped out of community college freshman year to pursue clothing
venture.Failed, started programming with a "Get it done!" mantra.Made first
million when he founded xyz game in 2007 at age 20 with partner from
Ycombinator. Sold to xyz media two years later for a whopping $1.9 Billion.
Devotes time to improving infrastructure in developing nations, Africa."

Seems a bit over the top for y combinator. Hackers are usually very humble
people (save bill gates / larry ellison types).

~~~
rms
Not at all, PG said in a comment here that they fund undergraduates with take
over the world attitudes.

------
walesmd
Yay - another "Let's make an MMO," where do I signup?

</sarcasm>

------
mkmdragons
hi how re you saqib is here want to seeking a hacking thnaks

can you help me thanks'

thankyou very much if you make me reply. mkm.dragons@yahoo.com

